# Bank Acct Negative. Thanks Lyft!!



## Oak510 (Jan 12, 2017)

Ive been browsing the forum for some time now. Being that im a 5 star rated driver who uses the lyft rental program i must share to help others avoid my mistake..

Summer 16' i started driving lyft. Driving 32hrs a week i was making 1200-1500.. Was going so good i even quit my job , reason being that express pay would let me work and cashout instantly whatever money i made... Then Lyft made a change that no longer allowed express drivers to instantly cashout...

As a result, they made it so i must complete 75 rides a week or else they charge $200 to my bank account... Well last week i did 69 rides, made $318, minus $200 fot the car and left with $118... After paying bills, i dont even have funds for gas to drive this week... Meaning next week another $200 will be deducted becuase i dont have gas/ toll money tondrive this week... I dont even have money for food..If i had express pay i could make $100 in 4hrs, cashout, fill my tank and keep driving... Now i find myself looking for places to donate blood/ doing illegal shyt risking my freedom just to get by... not to mention becuase of this my rent is late and im pleading with my landlord not to evict me after 9yrs... 

I am not the first or last in this situation, has anyone else considered a lyft strike? This is total bullshyt and not cool.. Especially when your a 5 star driver who is helping build a positive rep


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

You made hay while the sun shone. You should have kept some hay.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oak510 said:


> Ive been browsing the forum for some time now. Being that im a 5 star rated driver who uses the lyft rental program i must share to help others avoid my mistake..
> 
> Summer 16' i started driving lyft. Driving 32hrs a week i was making 1200-1500.. Was going so good i even quit my job , reason being that express pay would let me work and cashout instantly whatever money i made... Then Lyft made a change that no longer allowed express drivers to instantly cashout...
> 
> ...


Imagine how it will be when they replace us all with Robo Cars.
It will be without notice,just like every other change they make.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Hmm i must say keep it up 75 trips or give up rental program.


----------



## CNguyen415 (Dec 8, 2016)

$318 in 69 trips damn thats low


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

That sounds about right!


----------



## Oak510 (Jan 12, 2017)

CNguyen415 said:


> $318 in 69 trips damn thats low


My error, that was for oneday actually on 29 rides.. Completed one more ride that day in particualar for 30 total rides.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Oak510 said:


> My error, that was for oneday actually on 29 rides.. Completed one more ride that day in particualar for 30 total rides.


New year day screen shot you made 364 thats good lyft guaranteed money here was 620 up to 14hrs  idk why you are complaining


----------



## Oak510 (Jan 12, 2017)

JTR said:


> New year day screen shot you made 364 thats good lyft guaranteed money here was 620 up to 14hrs  idk why you are complaining


Yeah that was a decent sunday, but im speaking overall sine i starter driving last summer.. But i most def have goood days from time to time


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Start fishing


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

elelegido said:


> You made hay while the sun shone. You should have kept some hay.


Lol!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Oak510 said:


> Ive been browsing the forum for some time now. Being that im a 5 star rated driver who uses the lyft rental program i must share to help others avoid my mistake..
> 
> Summer 16' i started driving lyft. Driving 32hrs a week i was making 1200-1500.. Was going so good i even quit my job , reason being that express pay would let me work and cashout instantly whatever money i made... Then Lyft made a change that no longer allowed express drivers to instantly cashout...
> 
> ...


Response from Lyft!

"You're welcome."

Cheers, Lyft Support


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

Oak510 said:


> Ive been browsing the forum for some time now. Being that im a 5 star rated driver who uses the lyft rental program i must share to help others avoid my mistake..
> 
> Summer 16' i started driving lyft. Driving 32hrs a week i was making 1200-1500.. Was going so good i even quit my job , reason being that express pay would let me work and cashout instantly whatever money i made... Then Lyft made a change that no longer allowed express drivers to instantly cashout...
> 
> ...


Buddy I feel your pain.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Oak510 said:


> Ive been browsing the forum for some time now. Being that im a 5 star rated driver who uses the lyft rental program i must share to help others avoid my mistake..
> 
> Summer 16' i started driving lyft. Driving 32hrs a week i was making 1200-1500.. Was going so good i even quit my job , reason being that express pay would let me work and cashout instantly whatever money i made... Then Lyft made a change that no longer allowed express drivers to instantly cashout...
> 
> ...


A lot of drivers are in your predicament unfortunately.Most take out loans so as to make up their expenses.The rental program sucks.If you can get your own vehicle I suggest you do so because being a full time driver (I am also),you're going to need access to funds in order to fuel your car,toll,etc


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Your business margins appear to be too razor thin if your Lyft income is being eaten by your Lyft rental cost. Just from a first glance.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm in your situation! I use express drive and I do this as a full time job after my longtime job got outsourced to Mexico:/ I had trouble finding something that paid the same. I started doing uber and it was awesome at first then rates got cut and I ended up working at a restaurant to make ends meet. I moved to SF for my girls job and got on lyft. It's definitely doable out here but Iv ended up having unexpected expenses that have wiped out my bank account. I literally relied on express pay to eat, put gas in my car when they took it away I was stuck with an empty tank, no way to return the car, and no way to buy food. I thought about stealing from Safeway but never did and I was too embarrassed to ask for money from family so I ended up taking out pay day loans. Lyft if you are reading this bring back express pay people are struggling in this economy unfortunately. Many of us need express pay to live


----------

